# Atticus summer clip!



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus got his shortest clip yet ! Still cute but I miss his hairy self. We don't miss the matting tho!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That boy looks handsome!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He looks very cute. I LOVE his face.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I love his face too & how you can see his colors!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love it! Not only a summer cut and for Atticus, but a nice break for you. Are you sure that is your Atticus?


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, what a difference!! Love to see his beautiful face!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice cut!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

While I am a big fan of long coats in general, I think Atticus is MADE for a shorter cut... Otherwise, you can't see his FANASTIC markings as well!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I love how his face is trimmed. Hope to see you all sometime SOON!!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

very cute


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

So handsome! Looks great!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

You can't cut the cute off!

Keeper's Mom


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I like it!!!!!!!!!!! What a great face!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks super. My two just got a similar do today. I just cannot keep up with mats no matter how hard I try.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He looks adorable - what a great face!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute! I love seeing our dogs' eyes.


----------

